
A Simulation of Kernels - pius
http://apps.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/scicache/321/scimakelatex.968.Ron+Paul+Graham.Robert+Livingston.html
======
pius
See here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=149196>.

